# Elgin Model 5, 1922



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

This model Elgin is not particularly rare - just a simple, unadjusted, 17-jewel movement, but this particular watch is in absolutely superb condition and a treat for my collection.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

looks nice to me . I like American Watches but I tend to buy Walthams


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice font. Do they get any better? Elgin, Hamilton, Waltham. I may be a little biased.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Nice font. Do they get any better? Elgin, Hamilton, Waltham. I may be a little biased.


Yeah, Robert....might that be 'cos they're all American brands? :lol:



Will Fly said:


> This model Elgin is not particularly rare - just a simple, unadjusted, 17-jewel movement, but this particular watch is in absolutely superb condition and a treat for my collection.


That looks like a very nice piece, Will....and at 17 jewels, what we call a fully jewelled movement.

Superb damasceening as well!


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

The damasceening is superb indeed. I'm assuming that this was done using a machine similar to a spirograph (remember them?).


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Unusual that the balance is more or less in the centre of the movement, instead of being off to one side...more or less obscures the centre wheel jewel.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

Elgin's 18 size Models 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 and 7 were all full plate models with their balances in that position. Their 18 size Models 6, 8 and 9 were threequarter plate and the balance was positioned more to one side. The same basically applied with Waltham and Illinois 18 size full plate models.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

This is a damasceening or damaskeening machine. Evidently it was quite a highly skilled job. I did find an article describing the operations

involved but I had to stop reading. It gave me a headache.


----------



## Jewel (Aug 20, 2012)

Not seen any of those on The Bay :wink1:


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Mechanical Alarm said:
> 
> 
> > Nice font. Do they get any better? Elgin, Hamilton, Waltham. I may be a little biased.
> ...


Not much gets by you - does it Roger?! :lol:


----------



## rovert (Aug 2, 2012)

Lovely Elgin in superb condition

Nice pics too.

Cheers,

Rovert.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> > Mechanical Alarm said:
> ...


Nope!!!


----------

